# Pickled Quail Eggs



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on a few jars?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

A buddy of mine gets them at the little feed store on Atmore cut off road in Molino. It's just a couple of miles from hwy29 and it's on the right side of the road. It might be called Waynes feed store but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's one thing I've yet to try...pickled eggs...

before I knock them, I'd have to try one...

bring one by Mike if you find some...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Will do Mike.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Mike send Karon a PM, she had eggs for sale a while back. She also goes to the animal auctions.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good call, thanks!


----------



## steve37 (Dec 20, 2009)

If you're still looking for pickled quail eggs, a friend of mine makes and sells them. Wolfes Quail Farm in McDavid. They also sell Quail.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Perfect, I will give them a call. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man i love pickled quail eggs. i raised some quail last year just so i could pickle the eggs.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mike,
I just bought 2 quarts an hour ago... The ones that Fink had... I just ate a dozen... damn they are good....:singing: I'll text you the number...


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd be interested in buying some if anyone would like to share the info of where to get them. Maybe even a # to call. What do they typically run on average? Thanks for any info.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Running the Bayou's of South East Louisiana, by boat, as a kid, we would run 15 or so miles, to eat some awesome HOT pickled eggs. 

Chicken eggs.

Running from Happy Jack up to Myrtle Grove.

After our three ice chests were full of fish, or shrimp.
*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Then I learned about Quail Eggs in Abita Springs.

Anybody know of the Abita Quail Farm?
That was. And maybe still is??
*


----------



## cj5guy (Feb 26, 2012)

floral tree gardens on old palafox. $10 a jar before christmas.
just looked at the jar and it says [email protected] for email.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

My wife pickles our yard bird eggs, if you guys would like some let me know. They are good and don't have the food coloring in them. Uses herbs outta our herb garden. I may have some still in the pantry


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

bass186 said:


> I'd be interested in buying some if anyone would like to share the info of where to get them. Maybe even a # to call. What do they typically run on average? Thanks for any info.


Seen a guy selling pickled quail eggs off of olive road on a side road thats a detour now since the work going on johnson. Ackerman I believe 8 bucks a pint.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here ya go. Can be found at Apple Market too...


----------

